# Indian 6-14-2014



## saugmon

Picked up littleking at the campground at 5:30 this morning and trolling by 5:45 a.m. and broke out the planerboards with zero wind.Best trip so far this year.

1st keeper in the boat in 10 mins. Caught a few more then slowed down. Caught a couple at 7 a.m. and by 8 a.m. the feeding frenzy began.We couldn't keep 2 rods in the water let alone 4.The dink channelcats were killing us. 5 keepers in the boat by 9 a.m and got the :B eye a 23" chunkster. A little after 9:30 we had a major tangle so reeled in 1 board then called it quits. After unhooking the rubber band,I started reeling it in and a 31" flattie swallowed it.I gave the rod to littleking to battle while I reeled in that last planerboard.I couldn't find the scales and no camera but 2 boats very close to us got a good look.. That flattie got tossed back in.Little king had a hold of something else that size earlier in the morning.Those flatties are taking over. Also tossed back 12+ eye dinks,3 which were 14.75" and at least that many channelcats. Perfect morning except for the no wind and bug city.

Chrome clown took most of fish,purple tiger caught a few. Blue tiger did very little damage.My side rod did most of the damage.

1 each at 15,15.5,16,17,17.5 and the 23".

Water Temp: 69°-70°


----------



## ristorap

how do you like the flicker shads with you're trolling set up?


----------



## saugmon

So far I've been using them 2 weeks and 1 day.. Haven't lost one yet to a snag and that is astronomical for my Indian trolling history.I hate the original trebles. I swapped out some of them for the regular round #6's and latest ones I pry the point away from the shaft.They bend easily which works well in freeing from snags and they easily handled that 31" flattie this morning.I went from a 75% lost fish ratio to around 10% now with the modified/swapped out trebles.I still snag up,but thumbing the 30# spiderwire has gotten most out and a 180° turn and pass over it frees them up.


The weird part,these are knockoff shadraps for half the price.I've trolled shadraps many times.Ever since the switch from mono to spiderwire,I have never caught a saugeye on a shadrap.Shallows,mediums,and even the jointed ones.Same goes for rattletraps. These caught fish 5 minutes after I slapped it on.

Berkley has a $15 rebate when you buy over $40 worth of products,so the overall price for them is even cheaper. Cabelas is the cheapest and have them for $3.99... 11 cranks for $28 after rebate.

Paint is very durable.If I could get a hot bomber to last 2 weeks without losing it,most of the paint would be gone.These still look almost new with beatup hooks.

I'll be out there again tomorrow and hope the bite resumes.This is the 1st time I got into a decent bite since 2012. 6 eyes for a 2 man trip is best by far for 2013 and 2014. In 2012,6 eyes for a 2 man trip was pathetic. That 1 years worth of eyes that we are missing is still hurting us.


----------



## bowhunter71

How fast are you pulling those Flickers?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

I was running shad raps Friday no luck at all


----------



## Briansredtrkr

It's my opinion but I think the flicker shad roll and wobble versus the shad raps tail wobble... Don't know if this has anything to do with it. I ran a shad rap, bandit,and a flicker shad starting out this year and the flicker shad catches more by a landslide. 5cm has a different action then the 7cm and the 6 is a mix between the 2 and is my choice for getting to the bottom... Not too much line out but also not directly under the boat.. Some of the slick series are pretty hot too (purple and chartreuse) but clown is killer. 
+1 on the ability to free snags thumbing.


----------



## Bowhunter57

saugmon,
How deep are you running those crank baits?

Bowhunter57


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Guess I'll be buying some #6s Sunday. Thx. Tom


----------



## saugmon

Bowhunter57 said:


> saugmon,
> How deep are you running those crank baits?
> 
> Bowhunter57


Ticking them just above bottom.

3 mph. Several times I was way at 2.8 or above 3.1 with zero action. A much easier day to keep my speed unlike last night's 2'+ rollers.

Saugeye tom: If you start missing fish,bend those barbs out.You'll see what I mean when you pick up some.Lakeside bass pro has the 4,5,and 7's. Not sure of what they have in the 6's. 7's way too deep. Some walmarts have them.Bellefontaine has some but Kenton didn't have squat. About $4.50 or so at walmart but not much of a selection.

Hottest colors are chrome clown,purple tiger. Blue tiger works at certain times.

I'll be solo tomorrow morning.


----------



## saugmon

On the water by 5:30 a.m. out by yesterdays hot spot and not much to show until 6:30. Finally hit keeper #1 after I moved .25 mile north.That fizzled out so I trolled back to the 1st spot and got a good bite. Nailed a 17" eye and then a white lund boat appeared.Did a turn and caught the :B 24 3/4" eye in front of the guy. After a couple more turns, #4 was in the boat,lost a decent keeper just before the boat, and dink city after that. Around 10 the waves were rough. I headed to blackhawk and hit a hot spot with 14 3/4"s,dinks,and a couple misses.

1-16.5"
1-17"
1-18"
1-24.75" 4.5#'s.

WT-70


----------



## longrod

Congrats, nice fish man!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## injun laker45

Nice fish and reports saugmon !

Interesting comments regarding shadraps. I consistently catch saugeye on sr5's and sometimes sr7's though you're correct the 7s can run too deep when the lake level drops in the summer. I like to run perch, firetiger and black/silver colors . sometimes a chartreuse with white belly.


----------



## saugmon

Eye's are getting bigger. Picked up a 17" and a :B 25.5" in a 3 hr :T this evening while slim chance of rain and T-boomers. Tossed back 5 dinks and 2 of them were in the 6" category. Attack of the killer clowns again.I started using the eagleclaw salmon rod on port side and it loves clowns.The :B weighed in at 5.31 lbs after I bled it out on the way home. It was a battle. No trash.Eyes were all scattered after covering the weekends hot spots.Inbetween the main moon phases didn't help any.

Water Temp: 76.5°
Water still stained. Picked up quite a bit of weed today.

That's a 3 day streak with a fish ohio qualifying eye and almost a 4th with that 31" flattie. 0 lost cranks. Had 1 heck of a snag and finally pulled it free without bending a hook.


----------



## zaraspook

Saugmon........you've got it going on, fella. great catches and reports. Keep it up!


----------



## pushpole

Looks like ill be trolling for the catfish tournament this year.

Nice job saugmon, as usual great reports..


----------



## saugmon

Got this nice steady hot weather along with a steady southwest wind should get them fired up soon. 3 more days til vacation and the slayfest begins!!!!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

You and I target the same species, but where you fish and I fish are pretty different...I still enjoy reading your reports. You offer a lot of great info, it seems to apply to most lakes, as far as ticking bottom and all that but Indian definitely seems to have more fish Ohio eyes than Hoover, or maybe I'm doing it wrong. I might get one a year, biggest I've got in the boat this year is just under 20". It seems like you get quite a few every year, at least as long as I've been on the site. As I said, great info. It's much appreciated and very informative.


----------



## Dave Schutte

Keep the reports coming saugmon !!! appreciated !!! see ya Thursday !!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

saugmon said:


> Ticking them just above bottom.
> 
> 3 mph. Several times I was way at 2.8 or above 3.1 with zero action. A much easier day to keep my speed unlike last night's 2'+ rollers.
> 
> Saugeye tom: If you start missing fish,bend those barbs out.You'll see what I mean when you pick up some.Lakeside bass pro has the 4,5,and 7's. Not sure of what they have in the 6's. 7's way too deep. Some walmarts have them.Bellefontaine has some but Kenton didn't have squat. About $4.50 or so at walmart but not much of a selection.
> 
> Hottest colors are chrome clown,purple tiger. Blue tiger works at certain times.
> 
> I'll be solo tomorrow morning.


Thanks Saug, I will be loking for some 5's and 6's this weekend! Gander dicks and wally world. may even try fishermans Quarters.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hoover 4 Me said:


> You and I target the same species, but where you fish and I fish are pretty different...I still enjoy reading your reports. You offer a lot of great info, it seems to apply to most lakes, as far as ticking bottom and all that but Indian definitely seems to have more fish Ohio eyes than Hoover, or maybe I'm doing it wrong. I might get one a year, biggest I've got in the boat this year is just under 20". It seems like you get quite a few every year, at least as long as I've been on the site. As I said, great info. It's much appreciated and very informative.


Out of the 50+ fo saugeye ive caught since last october,all have came from buckeye,none from alum.(the two lakes i fish most). Last summer out of the 100 or so eyes i got from alum 3 were fo. And all 3 came from the same weigh point.
Saugmon awesome fish man!!! I love when those hogeyes slam a trolled crank


----------



## Lil Crappie

Thanks for the tips on Flicker's. I started using them last year. But I still do just as well with Raps at Caesars. I catch crappie and eyes at the same depth sometimes. Changed last week to just eyes. 

Did you change your boat speed when using flickers?


----------



## Redhunter1012

My nephews have been doing well with 4 inch powergrubs on floating jigs on a 4-5 foot leader behind a 3/8oz weight. We did well on that combo a few years ago but hadn't had any luck on them til this year. Hoping to get out this weekend


----------



## saugmon

Lil Crappie said:


> Did you change your boat speed when using flickers?


Same 3 mph speed just like my bomber b02/b04 and bandit 100/200 series.I can still run a variety of cranks at the same time and still be at that prime speed. Even rattletraps,rebel wee r's,Big O's,wallydivers at 3 mph. Reefrunners and rebel craws don't like that speed.

I got a buddy that doesn't believe a fish will hit a 3 mph crank.He even used to work at a hatchery. I'm dying to get him up here when the eyes go on fire while pulling boards.


----------



## Lil Crappie

[I got a buddy that doesn't believe a fish will hit a 3 mph crank.]

I troll fast also. My rod holders are tortured! Been thinking of getting a few MdHvy rods and try deep storm baits that go 20' down. I believe in bottom bouncing my cranks if possible. Do U tip with a crawler?

Trips-5

15-eyes
50-crappie
8-W bass
3-LMB
1-Bgill


----------



## slowtroller

Great info, better fish.


----------



## saugmon

No tips.I'm only trolling 5.5'-7' water. 8.5'-9' salmon rods in the med/med light action as my siderods and broken salmon rods and trolling rods as planerboard rods.

3 mph on my bombers and bandits and any little weed,snagged minnow,or cottonwood pops them up.I can feel a 1/2" minnow at 3 mph in 2' waves. My salmon rod tips and spiderwire show every wiggle the crank does.A pc of crawler would throw them off.The flickershads act different.A few of the eyes that I've been pulling in did have a fairly big glob of cottonwood on the swivel.The cottonwood makes them dive deeper as well.A pc of crawler may be a possibility with them.

Get them too deep and snag city. I've tried hot n tots,wigglewarts, and flickershad 7's and way too steep of a dive angle and almost instantanious snag.I need at least 40' released. When the eyes abandon the shallower divers,that's when I go slightly deeper with the B04's and 200s series and put the rodtips vertical to get out a little more line. 8.5' vertical rod with B-04 = same yardage as the B-02 at my normal perpendicular to the gunnel.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

saugmon said:


> No tips.I'm only trolling 5.5'-7' water. 8.5'-9' salmon rods in the med/med light action as my siderods and broken salmon rods and trolling rods as planerboard rods.
> 
> 3 mph on my bombers and bandits and any little weed,snagged minnow,or cottonwood pops them up.I can feel a 1/2" minnow at 3 mph in 2' waves. My salmon rod tips and spiderwire show every wiggle the crank does.A pc of crawler would throw them off.The flickershads act different.A few of the eyes that I've been pulling in did have a fairly big glob of cottonwood on the swivel.The cottonwood makes them dive deeper as well.A pc of crawler may be a possibility with them.
> 
> Get them too deep and snag city. I've tried hot n tots,wigglewarts, and flickershad 7's and way too steep of a dive angle and almost instantanious snag.I need at least 40' released. When the eyes abandon the shallower divers,that's when I go slightly deeper with the B04's and 200s series and put the rodtips vertical to get out a little more line. 8.5' vertical rod with B-04 = same yardage as the B-02 at my normal perpendicular to the gunnel.



I'm going to guess you keeps logs of all your trips???


----------



## saugmon

I use those pocket calenders to keep track of each trip. Water temp,wind,what crank,colors, hotspots,lengths,trash,. Last 2 years were near identical location wise.This year is not even close crankwise but the size and #'s are comparable to last year. Lots of 17's and 20'+ but very few inbetween. I have a pie chart posted for the last 2 seasons in the walleye/saugeye section under saugeye stocking #'s.

Current weather wise: On the 3rd storm so far for the last 3 hrs!! Got a whole lot of rain and some wind.Maybe I'll get out tomorrow evening but same forecast as today? Got some new colors of the 6's to try out if the clowns stop working.


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon what size braid you use? The depth chart on the back of the flicker shads are based on 10/4 fireline. The old trolling books have a line conversion chart in them. I hope this helps.


----------



## saugmon

30#/ 8# diameter. I was using the20#/6# but those flatties are getting huge. It also allows me to get out a few extra yds of line. I got no book. I go by how the cranks hit bottom.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

good stuff saugmon. love trolling cranks. been using bomber 6As and rapala SR5s/7s last couple years. im late to the flicker shad party but i picked some up this past winter and thanks to the berkley rebate im stocked up pretty good now on 4/5/6s. curious why you hate the trebles? you got fish popping off or missed hookups?


----------



## saugmon

Lost a bunch of fish.When I did land a fish,they were barely hooked.

Bending them out helped a lot.


----------



## saugmon

Got up there around 4:30 pm and something didn't sound right when I started the main motor. Moundwood channel was chocolate milk and debris everywhere.We got 2" rain overnight and must have had something go through while I was at work because my gas grill got demolished.

The johnson fired slowly so headed to monday evenings :B wp. Nothing but a couple dink channelcats. Saw briansredtracker out there along with that idiot in a blue tarped sylvan..Headed by blackhawk,chippewa,pew and zilch. Chrome clown took both cats and lost a couple. :S on slick mouse and purple tiger. Fired up the johnson and click.Had to use the kicker to go the final 1.5 mile and hoping that I had enough juice left in the battery to keep the trollmaster on. Made it back ok with a little trouble trying to dock with that 10 mph north wind.My streak of 3 fish O's has come to an end.

WT Moundwood: 69°-Muddy on east side of lake.
Main lake: 76.5°- Clarity less than a foot but looks decent.


----------



## Briansredtrkr

Ya I tried callin ya saugmon... Didn't know you was havin problems or I would of helped ya out... I tried that area in the morning=nothing. All my fish came from #2 & #3 bouy north of pew.

5:30 am-10:30 zilch and wet. 
10:30-11:30 2 big 18" eyes... And a few throwbacks... 
Went home and back at 5:30 pm picked 3 more, a 15"-17"-18"

Fire tiger took the morning
Clown took one in evening 0 in morning.
Slick mouse took one 
And slick chartreuse took one on a board. 

All 6cm 40-48 back 6.8'-7' Fow.


----------



## Briansredtrkr

Fish pic


----------



## saugmon

Nice haul brian.The battery won't charge.Never seen one go bad that quickly.Gotta rip the entire rear deck off to get to it. Looks like I won't be able to get out this evening.


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon with the braid you are using with the flicker shads you can add 5-10 feet of line to what the chart on package says to use. Hope you'r moter is not damaged.


----------



## saugmon

I upgraded to 30# rated so I could get out a little extra line as apposed to my previous 20#.

Motor's fine. On my way to the lake this morning it was still dark. In the rearview mirrow,I noticed my navigation light on in bow. I leave it in all summer long. Turned out to be the push button for the white light part.Would have never seen it in broad daylight.Probably drained the previous battery down and it was at the point it wouldn't take another charge. 30 mins to rip the rear deck to swap them out last night and sweated off 5 lbs, LOL!

BTW: My previous report 6-21-2014 got wiped out. Here's a recap: 4 keepers out of 17 this morning. Dinks out of the ying ying. All 15.5"-19.5". Also half dozen dink channelcats. Saw lots of dinks being hauled in around me.


----------



## saugmon

Kept 3 eyes out of 18 this morning.So boring that I use the fish counter for all eyes instead of the keepers  Those eye dinks are going nuts.Fortunantly the catfish dinks took it easy on me with a couple and a nice 4#. Lost quite a few fish again.Short biting the cranks. Wind kept switching directions all morning.

Hopefully my cyber stalker isn't tuning in.He's stalking me all over the internet. He doesn't want me divulging Indian Lake saugeye fishing info anymore. Save this thread in case something happens to me in the future!

1-17"
1-16"
1-15"
1 channecat- 4#'s


----------



## Eaglef16

Only caught one keeper saturday afternoon but put it back in Lake!


----------



## ry6985

Saugmon don't let the bs bother u. I've learned a lot from u and I appreciate all the advise and information u have gave on here it's surely helped me catch more fish on indian thanks to u. People are just greedy and jealous. The world needs more of the good guys like u. I don't post on here very often but I read almost all of your reports daily! Thanks again, Ryan


----------



## TomC

If the weather and storms hold off, i'll be up there wed after work till Thursday sometime. I'll be hitting my usual spots for the eyes, then strumming around for cats and crappie.


----------



## catfish64

hmmmm are flathead good for indian lake or not? depends on which side of the fence you are on. time will tell.


----------



## saugmon

Pulled out a 4# channel a couple days ago for you tom. New moon coming up.

Northern1 hit it with me this morning and we kept 6 out of 12 eyes. All 16"-18". Nothing spectacular but at least a 50-50 dink to keeper rate. Channelcats took it easy on us again with only a half dozen. Boards didn't do much damage.

Water Temp: 76.5° and holding steady. Still fairly stained.


----------



## TomC

The flatheads have taken care of the bullhead population in indian, I will say that is a plus for me because I was always tired of catching them while targeting channel cats.


----------



## donnie_o8

does anyone pull crawler harnesses for eyes down there or is not that productive?


----------



## countryfisher

Gary, what happened to your 6-21-14 report?


----------



## Redhunter1012

donnie_o8 said:


> does anyone pull crawler harnesses for eyes down there or is not that productive?


It's very productive. The only negative is smaller fish taking your worms. I prefer using the single hook, single blade weapons with half a crawler. I troll Erie dearie's also and do very well with them


----------



## saugmon

The few times I drifted crawler harness's, snag,snag,snag.I did pull in a carcass of a decomposed lm bass 1 time.

Tried bottom bouncers with worm harness over in the deeper part of dream bridge and snag,snag.With a bottom bouncer,no lure retriever can slide past the bouncer to retrieve that leadered bait. I lost several entire rigs.

Tried casting earie dearies at night and snag,putter boat over,retrieve it,,cast,snag,putter boat over,retrieve it,cast,snag,etc etc. Snags are no fun in the dark.

All I do is troll and maybe do some bank fishing by tightlining minnows.Jig + twisters also on the bank-with a double jig setup.

Country Fisher: Thread got removed because locals are outraged that I give top secret fishing info here at OGF. I guess non locals will have to have written permission to fish Indian Lake from now on.


----------



## bluecat74

Saugmon keep up the good work on the lake ,i fish at indian every chance i get for saugeye and catfish.All the posts you do are great for everyone if people read them doesn't mean they r going to jump in the boat{fish},they still have to go do it and its not easy as it sounds. So don't worry about the locals because they dont own the lake or this site. Good luck the rest of the year and have fun thats what its all about.


----------



## AEFISHING

Nice job! I am surprised those flicker shad don't catch more crappie for you.


----------



## TomC

Im kinda digging keeping this indian page going. Its beats having a lot of different threads going. Heck look at the cj brown thread its got an unreal amount of posts and info on it. 

Side not, Your post got deleted because you were giving info on how to catch fish? Guess I should start chimming in about how to catch what I consider is the easy crappie and eyes and really make the locals mad!  I thought that's what this webcite is about?????????????


----------



## Briansredtrkr

Sharp turns and the inside lines will pick up crappie! 
Trolled for bout 3 hrs today... 
6cm Clown = 4 dink teenagers
6cm Blue tiger 1 15.5"
5cm perch 62' back caught a 19.5" 
Nothin on firetiger/slick chart/slick purple. 

It just amazes me how people act... I love giving someone a hot tip on fishing... And i appreciate the help when i need it! (saugmon!) Spent last week on Erie twice and just listen to the radio chatter... Everyone for the most part is trying to help each other dial in the bite everyday... You have the occasional crabby guy but most people are working together... Plenty of fish. Tom shoot me a text when your headed to the lake.


----------



## herefishy

do you guys know if anyone guides on Indian Lake for saugeye ? I live an hour and 15 minutes away , and really want to catch saugeye there, Thanks


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

herefishy said:


> do you guys know if anyone guides on Indian Lake for saugeye ? I live an hour and 15 minutes away , and really want to catch saugeye there, Thanks


I'll shoot you a pm with some info. His name is Doug Stewart...I used to work with him and have fished with him a few times. He runs a charter in central Ohio. He fishes everywhere and can probably help you out. I know for sure he can catch fish. 

Check your PM.


----------



## fishcharmer

I was with Briansredtrkr on our Erie excursion, and he is totally right. People share info there all the time and have for as long as I can remember. the haters gone hate fellas. I dont often post but Brian has sparked a new interest in me to maybe try harder to info share....speaking of which, where was my call on Tuesday? I thought we werent goin out? oh ya WE werent, you were lol...good catch buddy, i'll catch u next go round!


----------



## donnie_o8

Are you guys ordering your flickers online or going straight to Cabela's and getting them? If you ordered online ....how long did it take you to get them? I don't live far from Cabela's just a matter of finding the time to get up there before the rebate runs out. I have a week long camping trip coming up and would like to be packing these babies with me.


----------



## donnie_o8

Saugmon....Keep the reports rollin no matter what some may say. I find the very helpful and enjoy reading your posts


----------



## Northern1

I think it's funny that people get upset. Yes, there is pressure on the lake. But look at Monday....only boat out there. Same can be said during the week. Weekends are crazy, but look anywhere. There are likely 10s of thousands of keeper-sized saugeye in the lake, and there's plenty to go around for everyone.....if you dont think so- go to Buckeye


----------



## TomC

None of the locals get mad when I post about the catfishing,  So went up, meet brian up there and went for bait. Got plenty of shad then got out on the water. Hit my usual spots and not much except for a few runs and a couple dinks. We meet up for some eve fishing/ bs session and chill.

I went back out on the boat and dropped anchor and slept on the boat over night. Got a few runs and hits but nothing in multiple locations. Sunrise comes and I head over to my last resort. 730 I drop anchor, toss one on the bottom with cut shad one with shad guts. Double right off the bat. Reel them in and toss em back out, double. After 2 hours, I boated 26 channel cats largest being a 6lber that was released. Crappie and whitebass were jumping all over the place. 

Water temp was 79 when I left. Lake was stained, moundwood is a mess, way muddy and debris everywhere.


----------



## saugmon

donnie_o8 said:


> Are you guys ordering your flickers online or going straight to Cabela's and getting them? If you ordered online ....how long did it take you to get them? I don't live far from Cabela's just a matter of finding the time to get up there before the rebate runs out. I have a week long camping trip coming up and would like to be packing these babies with me.


2-3 days but now they're on backorder on the good colors.Some walmarts have some as well.

Action is picking up. Caught 16 eyes yesterday and kept 6.Only a couple ultra dink eyes and most in the 14" range.

All good eaters in the 16"-19". Took forever to get that last one. Chrome Clown=4 and 1 each on purple slick and purple tiger. Zero catfish yesterday which is unbelieveable. The hottest clown is down to 1 eyeball on it and all beat up, LOL! It'll turn 3 weeks old today!!!That's a record for not losing a certain crank.

Getting ready to tear em up with northern1 in a short bit.Break out the planerboards!!!

WT: 77.8°

BTWosting pictures is bragging according to the yokel lokels.Bragging is not tolerated.


----------



## TomC

I did notice that the cats where schooled up in areas with a hard bottom. All of mine came in one location. If I put the bait in the soft bottom they wouldn't touch it, but once it was back on the hard bottom it was on. 

In ways of the pics, I don't have a smart phone and rarely take a camera with me.


----------



## saugmon

TomC said:


> I did notice that the cats where schooled up in areas with a hard bottom. All of mine came in one location. If I put the bait in the soft bottom they wouldn't touch it, but once it was back on the hard bottom it was on.
> 
> In ways of the pics, I don't have a smart phone and rarely take a camera with me.


I have an area wp'd that I call the PewBlackawa triangle. Snag city with all the hard stuff on bottom and cranks want to dive deeper. This area is pretty good sized tom and I just marked part of it along with smaller ones. I did pull off a dink 14" off part of it this morning but it's usually channelcat heaven.

Only 2 this morning out of a total of 10 with northern1. Mine went 21" on chromeclown around 8 a.m. and his was 16" on slick purple early in the morning. We covered the entire area and even headed to early season hotspots. We lost a :B eye at the boat but I didn't get a good look at it but aaron did. Also lost another keeper just before we finished. 1 dink channelcat. Also a nice 11" crappie to boot. Way slower than I thought. Bigguns out there and and dinks were hammering him as well. Lost 1 crank on a major snag after that 21" hit. All eyes were shortbiting again.All of them came loose in the net. That 21" eye knocked the last eyeball off that original chrome clown but she still took several more 14"s on it. Planerboards yielded the crappie.They were of little use. With only 1 keeper,I may try to get out later after the wind shifts out of the southeast. Blue tiger,100 series chrome/black,purpletiger pretty much :S

I did get lucky and got the last 3 chrome clown 6's at lakeside bass pro. Almost like finding .22 lr ammo 

Water Temp: 77.8° and 80° by the time we finished at 10:15 a.m.


----------



## Northern1

There's no doubt that eye Saugmon had was 26+ inches. I've seen 25-30" eyes come out of erie, and it looked every bit of the middle of that range. Its too bad we couldnt land it. They just arent swallowing the bait, its just one or two treble hooks barely in their lip, and most fall out in the net after landing them.


----------



## Snyd

Nice fish Saugmon - Looks like some good eats in the fryer. Congrats!


----------



## saugmon

Feasting on saugeye for the last 3 days Synd. Last 2 morning's has been saugeye sammich but not this morning.Probably why only 2 keepers this morning


----------



## donnie_o8

cant wait any longer.....of to cabelas...


----------



## saugmon

Trolled a couple hrs with my daughter earlier. No wind,hot,and water temp shot up to 88°. 1 snagged dink channelcat is all we got.


----------



## saugmon

Finished up a 5+ hr :T trip with MDBuckeye and only 3 keepers out of 16 eyes. 2 nice crappie and ended the trip with at least a 30.5" flattie that went over 13 lbs. All eyes 16"-17" and lost quite a few. At least the :B didn't get away this time. A flattie that almost maxxed out northern1's hawg trough at 30 1/2" and over 13#s.. It engulfed the Bomber Bo2 tenn shad on starboard planerboard just before we finished. Pretty close to the rocky section that I mentioned to TomC. Only 2 channelcat dinks. Mighty tough fishing last couple days. Chrome clown #6 caught 1,slick purple 1,and tenn shad on port planerboard yielded final keeper. Boards were pretty quiet and lost 2 cranks on them.Tried a #6 flicker and lost it so I'll stick with B02's/100's, and 5's on the boards from now on. Pretty much all colors caught something,but looked like the B02's are starting to wake up.










I'll be out tomorrow morning and going to give the B02's another good shot.


----------



## MDBuckeye

Thanks for the ride and showing me the ropes! I had fun regardless of the lack of many keepers. You are a master with the electric knife. We'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## saugmon

You should have been with me this morning jason.. Very,very slow early and I threw out B02 firecraw,tenn shad,and even a B02 Flat A and zilch.Port rod had the chrome clown entire morning.Barely even a dink and covered those 3 cluster areas that I've been pulling them from. Then I slid further down. from that 25" wp and nailed a dink,so I wp'd it. Then comes a 17.5",18". I slapped on slick purple and got 2 more 18"s on it. The fleet starting to arrive by then.A few boats/toons were hovering around me but I kept making tight turns to hold my area to head into the wind. Caught a 16" and finally a 15.5" to finish the limit at 10 a.m. but the 7:20-7:50 hr the bite was on. I kept holding that area and hoping they'd frenzy again but got slow after 8 a.m. Also a 10" crappie and couple channelcat dinks in the middle of those wp's.

Vacation is over and now they decide to start biting, UGGH!

Water Temp: 78.8°


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

saugmon said:


> Feasting on saugeye for the last 3 days Synd. Last 2 morning's has been saugeye sammich but not this morning.Probably why only 2 keepers this morning


For the breakfast saugeye are you just reheating deep fried fillets? I have some left over from what I made last night and was thinking about finishing off a few for breakfast tomorrow before I head out to the lake.

Thanks!


----------



## MDBuckeye

Nice work! We'll have to get out to them soon.


----------



## saugmon

Hoover 4 Me said:


> For the breakfast saugeye are you just reheating deep fried fillets? I have some left over from what I made last night and was thinking about finishing off a few for breakfast tomorrow before I head out to the lake.
> 
> Thanks!



MIcrowaved and slapped on a bun. I deepfry a batch at a time then plenty of left overs. Still good for up to a couple weeks later.


----------



## TomC

Fried Fish, good a couple of weeks later I think we need to get a group together and have a fishfry at the lake. Fish in the morning and break for lunch and have the fry. Whos in? Im off on thurs and fridays


----------



## saugmon

I did one of those fish frys a couple saturdays ago at the state campground. Must have spent 90 minutes behind the fryer for 9 saugeye,1 catfish,mushrooms,onionrings,greenbeans,and cauliflower. I had no appetite afterward.

I'm off this thursday-sunday. After that,I'm limited to trolling evenings and some weekends.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

saugmon said:


> MIcrowaved and slapped on a bun. I deepfry a batch at a time then plenty of left overs. Still good for up to a couple weeks later.


I had some for breakfast today...I reheated mine in a toaster over, toasted some bread, threw a piece of cheese on there with a little mayo. Breakfast of champions right there. 

I did catch my biggest eye of the year so far, 20" and FAT...coincidence??? 

I only have the "after" pic of it...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

Also, I just noticed close to 4900 views on this thread lol. This might turn into the CJ or Grand Lake St. Mary's threads in the southwest section...


----------



## crappiefish

does anyone know how the bluegill have been bitting. also i was looking at some flicker shads today at local walmart and the 6cm dive 10-12 foot is that to deep for indian ive seen where they been using 4 5 and 6s.


----------



## saugmon

crappiefish said:


> does anyone know how the bluegill have been bitting. also i was looking at some flicker shads today at local walmart and the 6cm dive 10-12 foot is that to deep for indian ive seen where they been using 4 5 and 6s.


Depends what type of fishing line you use. I use 30# spiderwire which is 8# diameter so I can get out a little more line instead of the thinner #20/6#. I can barely get the 5's to hit 5.5' of water with 75' released.They won't reach 6' but the 6's will and ok for 6.5' of water with 68'-75' released. Not sure about 7' water.

7's way too deep for the west side of the lake.


----------



## speedyr

fished from 630 to 11 am...one keeper...16 inch on chatruese craw bomber 04...ran a 7cm flicker shad in back propwash, rod high...about 80' line, ran CC 6 cm flicker shad side rod (tip about 4ft from water)....it took 70 ft of line...bomber 04 on the other side only needs 38 ft out...

Lost 2, 1 because of my 9 year olds reeling, the other came off at boat...knot pulled out of braid...i need to superglue the knots...
Had a ton of missed strikes early---8 or 9...it was on propwash pole, at the time running a CC 6 flicker shad at about 90' out...dead fter 830


it sure seems like th flicker shads have a hard time hooking and keeping fish hooke. i bent the hooks open a little


----------



## crappiefish

I have 14lb braid with 6lb diameter on my reels. Also what are better areas to troll not looking for anyones honey hole. I've only fished at Indian 3 times and haven't caught any saugeye yet. Going to give it another try satterday.


----------



## saugmon

Got my limit this evening speedy and boy was she rough!! 1st eye was 18" off the getgo and hit when I got smack dab in the middle of my sunday waypoint cluster at 4:30 p.m. Kept trolling a .10 mile radius the entire 4 hrs and ended up with 19 eyes,6 keepers,and culled 2 in the 15" range. They were on fire at 4:30 p.m. and again at 7 p.m. Finally finished after the 8 p.m. frenzy. Lost 2 chrome clowns. All eyes but a couple dinks on chrome clown and into the 2'+ waves. Missed a couple short bites and lost 0 at the boat. They were engulfing it pretty good. Also 2 keeper sized channelcats and 1 of them made a mess of the crank and net.I had to pull the hooks straight and break the split rings to untangle that mess.

Only 1 black pontoon trolling in my sector and he didn't stay long.They did net 1 fish.He got there after the 4:30 frenzy and left before the next frenzy.

2-18"
1-17"
1-16.5"
2-15.5"

Got a coldfront coming through thursday so I'll be back out again tomorrow evening.


----------



## Dave Schutte

Smack dab in the middle !!


----------



## Enthusiast

Hey, Saugmon, you say you lost 2 chrome clowns. When you snag can't you use a lure retriever and try to recover them?


----------



## MDBuckeye

Don't mean to barge in on the discussion but when he's trolling his big spread with planer boards or there is much wind and waves it makes snags a pain in the butt to get around to get out. Trolling solo with only 2 lines or even with 2 ppl and 4 lines and inline boards would make it easier but the wind would still factor in the problems.


----------



## saugmon

2'+ waves and aluminum boat= harder than heck to get snags out. That 1st one last night I backtracked,got sideways and still wouldn't pop off like they usually do.

Also calmer out and I have the boards released.It would have to be a long turn and no boat traffic to get on the other side of the snag.

I have remote throttle,but no remote for the gear shift.Sometimes it's just easier and cheaper to thumb the spool til something gives rather than risk tangling up 3 other lines,breaking rods,line getting wrapped in prop,and running into other boats.$4 crankbait or $80 busted salmon rod.

Windier than crap out again but I'll try to brave the waves and people will probably hear me cuss at them bigtime!!


----------



## saugmon

She was rough.Some of the roughest water that I have been in. Maybe even some 3'ers on the main lake. Moundwood channel was 1'ers,moundwood bay was 2'ers then hit the open end and holy moly. Started with the main motor into the wind and zilch.Then with the wind,I powered on the kicker and instant snag and lost bait.With 1 rod out,Dink #1 hit.That dink was wrapped in someone's #15+ mono with 50' of line while the broken line dangled from my main rod. Then the kicker motor grabbed a hold of that loose line and spun 50' of spiderwire on the prop in seconds.Thought I had it in neutral. Ended up stalling the kicker and I couldn't get the line out.So I decided to go back to the 50 hp johnson and could not control speed. Had a double on and missed both fish. Caught another dink and after 45 minutes called it quits.Just too darn wavy and early enough to go on a chrome clown hunt at some walmarts so I'm stocked up for the weekend..

Water Temp:80.3°


----------



## crappiefish

I got stocked up tonight. I live just over an hour away no chrome clown shortage where I'm from. Not yet anyway.


----------



## saugmon

The eyes usually switch cranks by now so that's why I thought I had enough stocked up.Just like every year,I may as well throw out the book because they are never consistant from year to year.


----------



## Dave Schutte

You are right saugmon , eyes are never consistant !


----------



## saugmon

2 keepers this morning out of 15+ eyes and a lot that were 14 7/8" along with some micro 8"'s.. Cat dinks out of the ying ying. Pretty rough out there,lots of whitecaps, and kept snagging into other people's snagged mono lines with 50'+ of line.Managed 2 cranks out of those 2 messes but sacraficed some of my spiderwire to the point of recalibrations.. Both keepers on boards. Tenn shad 5's took both keepers and lost 1 big one.Lost 1 tenn shad off the getgo in the wavy conditions,swivel straightened out.

Water temp: 77.3°


----------



## Crafty One!

Saugmon, what is the deepest water u can catch saugeye? I am from southwest ohio and fish for only saugeye! I caught a lot of keepers in early June but the last two weeks it seems like they just vanished. Any suggestions would b greatly appreciated


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugmon

Anything 7' and deeper is out of my league!

I was getting them in 5' early and now 6.0'-6.5'. Once the eyes slow down,try deeper divers.Bigger cranks have a lot more wiggle to them and run them along the bottom. That's what the eyes do at indian.Shallow early then then they want the deeper divers with less line released.Just keep the crank near the bottom and if you can't get enough line released,raise the rod tips straight up and that'll allow you to get out the extra lines.


----------



## saugmon

:T by 5:30 a.m. and nothing til dinks after 6:00 a.m. Finally ditching my 1st area I headed to the previous hot zone and keeper #1 in the boat around 7:30 a.m. Then dinks again til 8:30 a.m. at my original spot and out comes #2,#3,and #4 from 8:30-8:45 a.m. and #5 came around 9 a.m. just a hair south of that wp. 2 good bites out of the 4 times I hit that spot and tried til 10:30 to get #6 but only dinks. Wind kicking up bigtime when I quit. Chrome clown caught all fish but final 10:30 a.m. dink.

13 on the eye counter,1 crappie 9" throwback,and zero cats. A small red tiller boat was hovering around me quite a bit when I got into the feeding frenzy. Fairly open til I brought in the 17" and 19.5" back to back and 5 boats all around me then. By 9 they disappeared. Lost 1 crank and the big eye knocked the crap out of that crank and now she won't stay down.Got some tuning to do on it.These flickershads are very touchy.Thumbed the spool on the lost crank and line broke very quick.I just went through all my reels yesterday and re-calibrated them and checked for wear.

Looks like the eyes are getting thicker now.


----------



## saugmon

Did you do any good steve? Looked like your planerboard was keeping ya busy with a snag or 2.

Tough fishing this morning.Luckily that 1 wp paid off. I saw 0 net action today when the pack formed.This huge alumacraft center console flatbottom covered miles this morning.That is one sweet boat.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yea id love to have a small inland center console with a good kicker and tm.= TROLLING MACHINE!


----------



## Tin Guppy

saugmon said:


> Did you do any good steve? Looked like your planerboard was keeping ya busy with a snag or 2.
> 
> Tough fishing this morning.Luckily that 1 wp paid off. I saw 0 net action today when the pack formed.This huge alumacraft center console flatbottom covered miles this morning.That is one sweet boat.


If it was a white Polarcraft with red and black stickers that was Bowhunter71 he does not post much except on the market place. He just got into trolling a few weeks ago.


----------



## saugmon

I believe it was a polarcraft Tin Guppy.. I didn't notice a kicker but that huge outboard would dwarf it.Seen him out there a few times this season but never got very close to each other. Boat traffic seemed minor for being a holiday.


----------



## saugmon

Out :T again at 5:30 and 1st eye at 5:40 a.m. Should have been an omen because that 1st eye was an 8" dink. 1 keeper out of 16 eyes. Had 3 wp's in a 400' trail which took the majority of the fish whenever I could get in there with all the boats. Even a double with twin 14.5"s . 4 channelcats and 1 nice 10.5" crappie for that 4.5 hr :T

I saw a couple nets. Northern1's neighbor was out there in his pedal powered yak.

Water temp: 73°

Bugs out of the ying ying. No wind early.Here's a pic of my boat covered in bugs:


----------



## countryfisher

saugmon said:


> Did you do any good steve? Looked like your planerboard was keeping ya busy with a snag or 2.
> 
> Tough fishing this morning.Luckily that 1 wp paid off. I saw 0 net action today when the pack formed.This huge alumacraft center console flatbottom covered miles this morning.That is one sweet boat.


You're right I had some major snag issues trolling Friday. I think I lost 3 cranks, and with all this time spent on the snags I only got 1 chanel cat while trolling. Got bored with it and went back into the game preserve for about and hour and caught 2 bass. One of them was pretty big. Didn't keep anything, but got a bunch of walleye from the trip my wife and I took to Lake Erie on Wednesday. That was definitely the best fishing trip of the season so far....11 lbs of walleye!


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon what baits do you use in the prop wash and how much line out?


----------



## saugmon

Bomber Model A B04's and Bandit 200's. Flickershads wanna drift side to side so gotta watch out for them when tossing out a propwash rig.Any crank behind the propwash will do the same.Quite a few tangles on the turns when I tried it a couple times with both a flickershad 6/7 and B04. 75'-85' released.I see the rod do some funky stuff if I have too much out.Steeper dive plane and the cranks bounce off bottom without snagging as bad as the shallower divers.

2 flatlines and propwash rod all pulling B04/200 series run pretty darn straight and few tangles.

I run a propwash rod when the bites gets very slow.More drag on the rod = lot more wiggle on the cranks. Catching 15+ eyes a trip isn't slow but I've never caught this many dinks this time of year,especially those 8" ones.The future looks good with all these 14" tossbacks will be in the 16"-17" range.


----------



## crappiefish

Thanks saugmon and speedy for the help. Was there this morning late start didn't want to get my daughter up to early with the drive I have. Started about 8ish got one dink and 3 keepers a 15 16 17. And lost a monster catfish. Wish I would of got their earlier boat traffic was horrible. All most to much waves for my boat.


----------



## saugmon

You beat me yesterday crappiefish!!! Good job.

Out again by 5:30 a.m. and can't buy a 6 a.m. bite. Saw a nice maroon/gray lund around 6:30 a.m. and pulled out :B at 26" on chrome clown and weighed 5.25 lbs after bled out.I thought it was a flattie with all the line it peeled off the reel. Then it was dink city. That lund was doing a similar pattern to me in yesterday's cluster and he (jason) ended up with a 16" and 19.5"). After 13 dinks and 1 keeper,the bite simmered down so I slapped on slick purple and got a double. Then jason got up to leave and gave me his 2 eyes. Dink city again until I saw Bowhunter71 out there and picked up a 17" eye. Culled out 3 eyes that were 15.25" and ended up with 2 eyes the same length but shrank to 15" after bled out and on ice. That 26" shrunk 1" as it layed on the jug of ice. Anybody with 15" eyes in the livewell,watch out for shrinkage. Speedyr will confirm this phenomena.

I ended up with 4 along with jason's 2 and 3 legal tossbacks.

The eye counter registered 23 this morning but most in the 13"-15.25" range. 1 channelcat dink. A little rainy but a perfect day to fish.

Jason's 2 eyes are on the bottom of the board:


















Water Temp: 73.5°


----------



## puge

Ok so two years ago when it was on fire for almost the whole summer there were tons of dinks to go along with tons of keepers. Last year there it was tough for keepers and ok for dinks. This year it seems like dink city again...What gives? Are these fish growing or wth?


----------



## saugmon

puge said:


> Ok so two years ago when it was on fire for almost the whole summer there were tons of dinks to go along with tons of keepers. Last year there it was tough for keepers and ok for dinks. This year it seems like dink city again...What gives? Are these fish growing or wth?


I figured that out last summer with my pie charts chris. Remember 2 years ago,I was getting 2 man limits after cold fronts,2 durecho's,water level dropped a foot or so,plus still pulled out 2 man limits when the water temp got up to 92° all thru july. I lost more fish that year than I caught last year. A normal season I catch a variety of sizes. The dinks and the 15"-16"'s keep us busy with an occasional 17,18,19,etc.

The reason the last 2 years went downhill is because of the lack of dinks in 2012..I counted less than 6 dinks that I tossed back in the 12"-14.999" range,but quite a few in the 8"-10" range.It was a 10:1 keeper to dink ratio. Last year I tossed back 100's of 14 3/4" as well as most of us. 2 poor stockings in 2009 and 2010 in the 200,000-300,000 instead of our normal 500,000+. Indian is still missing 1 year's worth of eyes,as well as all stocked saugeye lakes in ohio and some of them got ZERO those 2 years. ODNR fixed that issue with the disease that the female lake erie walleye carry.In 2009 and 2010 they relied on females from inland lakes like CJbrown,Mosquite,Etc.They had way lower numbers from them. Now they treat the eggs and have been on par with 500K fingerlings every year since 2010.

The 2009 and 2010 classes were last year's 15"-17" which we caught very few. I avg'd almost 19" on my keepers because of the lack of 15"-17"'s but the quality was best I ever saw. I caught 4 times more 20+" eyes than 15" and 16" combined.

Now the 2009 and 2010 classes are 18"-20" this year which I'm getting very few this year.. All those 14 3/4"s last year are now keepers at 16"-17.5".

This season should have been better. Still catching some of the 16" and 17" but the dink situation is way out of norm,especially for this time of year.. Many trips this year with 15-20 dinks. Future looks good next 2 seasons.The weird part is they're treating my bombers and bandits like the plague this year. I know they change up year to year but I've never had to go to plan E.


----------



## bowhunter71

That was a dandy you held up the this morning saugmon. What is the longest Eye you have pulled from Indian? 
We ended up with 3 Keepers today largest being 21".We caught 4 or 5 dinks. Ours were caught on chrome clown and blue tiger. We left a little before 1PM. The wind kicked up and it got rough out there.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher

saugmon said:


> Out :T again at 5:30 and 1st eye at 5:40 a.m. Should have been an omen because that 1st eye was an 8" dink. 1 keeper out of 16 eyes. Had 3 wp's in a 400' trail which took the majority of the fish whenever I could get in there with all the boats. Even a double with twin 14.5"s . 4 channelcats and 1 nice 10.5" crappie for that 4.5 hr :T
> 
> I saw a couple nets. Northern1's neighbor was out there in his pedal powered yak.
> 
> Water temp: 73°
> 
> Bugs out of the ying ying. No wind early.Here's a pic of my boat covered in bugs:


Saugmon that was me. It was nice to meet you finally. I didnt have any clown with me, my Walmart doesnt carry them. I ended up with 2 cats and 1 large shad. I did catch a 18 foot ski boat that was DOA in the water. I saw a girl towing it in as the others were paddling. Many boats/skiers went by but all were to concerned with their own fun to stop and assist for a few minutes. I got her close to shore when they got it started and limped to shore. It was the best catch I ever made lol.


----------



## saugmon

Nice meeting you limaeyecatcher. You're pretty brave to be out there in a yak with all that boat traffic.Must have been a sight watching you tow a skiboat.



bowhunter71 said:


> That was a dandy you held up the this morning saugmon. What is the longest Eye you have pulled from Indian?
> We ended up with 3 Keepers today largest being 21".We caught 4 or 5 dinks. Ours were caught on chrome clown and blue tiger. We left a little before 1PM. The wind kicked up and it got rough out there.


26.5" Is my biggest and at 6lbs. Picked it up after a snag and it nailed the bomber firebass after it popped off the snag not too far south of where I finished. Clown early then they switched to slick purple candy after 10 a.m. 

By 6 a.m. this powerboater was blasting all around the lake at full bore and still pretty dark.Then he shows back up a short time later with a tube and they started and came fairly close to me and jason .That's when the :B eye hit. I had to keep the net hidden because of a certain paylaker out there.


----------



## ramlund man

Nice job on the 'eyes, Saugmon. I was out:T on 7/3 in a black Lund w/ a 150 Honda on it, I trolled by you a couple of times but tried to keep my distance with your boards out--I sure didn't have the luck that you did as I only caught 6 dinks and lost 1 really large fish early on, so no filets for Mom or Mrs. Crisco. Oh well, I guess that's why it's called fishin' instead of catching--Maybe next time.....RLM


----------



## speedyr

i am giving it a try tomorrow morn weather permitting...
saugmon...that fish was a monster...I am one day going to catch a giant at Indian and have it mounted...the question is what would constitute as giant? I guess bigger than 26.5 and 6lbs...

Crappiefish...glad you had a nice day..you are up on me by two keepers..


two years ago was awesome...I thought saugeye fishing was sooooo easy...It was my rookie year and mid june through july I killed them...


oh well


----------



## saugmon

speedyr said:


> two years ago was awesome...I thought saugeye fishing was sooooo easy...It was my rookie year and mid june through july I killed them...
> 
> 
> oh well


That's the tricky saugeye. They change every year. They'll pack up in different spots every year and change up on cranks,sometimes not pack up.Most years B02's,some years bandit 100's,,sometimes 50-50 for both them,B04's,even Flat A's. 2014 is the year of the Flicker Shad.Got a good supply of 1 color and then the eyes switch it up on me.When the action slows,change colors and/or styles of cranks.



Good Luck tomorry Doug!


----------



## speedyr

welll....rain came in at 0800 and finished the day for us...1 dink eye and one dink crappie...was out 630 to 8....both on chartrues craw...nothing on flicker CC and Bomber 200 chrome/black.

so i prep the boat and get all my poles ready before I put...the 9 year old is not much help with that stuff...he was still asleep. I back the boat in a little, tie off so i won't float away, and back in...except it is not coming off...I go out and look and think....forgot to take tie down straps off...no biggie..untie it, pull it out and take off...go to back it in...for whatever reason I was thinking that I could put it as deep this time. It starts sliding off, I realize that I did not retie rope...hit brakes, which causes it really starts going. Jumped out (at least I put it in park) and caught the rope just as the end passed the front set off rollers....damned near pulled myself belly first down the rollers...what a sight...


----------



## TomC

How did the lake fair after the rain? It looked like it was bad up there on radar. I was planning on fishing the river thursday but thats outta the question now.


----------



## saugmon

We didn't get any storms tom. Just monsoon rains and wind.The east side is probably chocolate milk again.

All pretty bright out now except for the 20+ mph west wind that is keeping me off the lake.Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## TomC

Monsoon's, thats awsome. Id like the lake to clear up so i can do some crappie fishing. Ive otten sorta bored with the channel cats lol. Im gona give it another week or two then go out and start trying to target the flatheads.


----------



## saugmon

Lake looked normal. Water temp 75.1°.Weather station said 9 mph west wind but it was more like 19 mph and major whitecaps.

Managed 1 keeper (19') out of 3. After the 19", I had a shadow on me for the next couple hrs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

saugmon said:


> Lake looked normal. Water temp 75.1°.Weather station said 9 mph west wind but it was more like 19 mph and major whitecaps.
> 
> Managed 1 keeper (19') out of 3. After the 19", I had a shadow on me for the next couple hrs.


Well if the weeds stay down,the 10 day forecast looks great for you! Mid july and tems are forecasted to be 75-85 next ten days,with mostly cool nights... hope the constant temps bring ya tons of eyes! Your reports help me through my slow time(yawn,is it november yet).. 
With the time you spend on tbe water,im waiting till you catch that 28"+ saugzilla!


----------



## speedyr

when do the weeds start being an issue?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have 0 indian lake experience but from reading saugmons posts it depends on water clarity. Guessing they usually start popping up now. But with the late spring everything has been set back a little.


----------



## polebender

> After the 19", I had a shadow on me for the next couple hrs.


Saugmon! You are the rock star of Indian Lake saugeye fishing!


----------



## saugmon

Pulled off quite a bit of weed yesterday,especially around chippewa. Clarity has been the same for the last month or so. Can't feel the weed on the flickershads like I can on the bombers and bandits.


----------



## saugmon

2 keepers out of 5 this evening. Same wp as i got that 19" last night. 1st eye (21")early on slick purple and 2nd eye after (21")I hit the wp an hr or so later on slick mouse ..


----------



## 9Left

polebender said:


> Saugmon! You are the rock star of Indian Lake saugeye fishing!


I second that...you're definitely the saug master!


----------



## bowhunter71

Saugmon you are the man. The only thing we caught tonight was the bottom of the lake. We got skunked tonight. 

Saug have you seen the exclusive colors of Flickers that Mills Fleet and Farm have on their web site?


----------



## Salmonid

Great reports Saug! Im not a troller but always enjoy the reports
Me and "backupbait" will be out early Sat looking for post spawn channels in hopes if starting to pattern before the big tourney
Ill be in the big white and blue sea nymph if anyone us out and wants to chat swing by
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon

bowhunter71 said:


> Saugmon you are the man. The only thing we caught tonight was the bottom of the lake. We got skunked tonight.
> 
> Saug have you seen the exclusive colors of Flickers that Mills Fleet and Farm have on their web site?



The eyes moved. I was all over the lake,even hit the shallower water with a 5cm tenn shad for 1 dink. The upcoming full moon hasn't done much to them. I'll check out mills fleet and farm. This weekend will probably be my last weekend to hammer them.


----------



## saugmon

Salmonid said:


> Great reports Saug! Im not a troller but always enjoy the reports
> Me and "backupbait" will be out early Sat looking for post spawn channels in hopes if starting to pattern before the big tourney
> Ill be in the big white and blue sea nymph if anyone us out and wants to chat swing by
> Salmonid
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'll keep an eye out for you salmonid. The channelcats have died off big time this week.I'll be on the front line (main lake) til the heat drives me off the lake.

Bowhunter71: Great colors and good prices over at that website. I spent enough $ on flickershads this year LOL! They may hit something different next year. Pretty odd on how each year the eyes switch up on crankbait models and colors.

This is kinda like last year.Keep changing colors til you find the ones they want and then they switch up a couple hrs later.

Yesterday 21" eye at 4:50 p.m.:


----------



## speedyr

me and the gf are going to give the lake a try tonight...


----------



## saugmon

I'm getting ready to hit it doug. Lets hope the full moon kicks them into gear!


----------



## speedyr

well...what a struggle I am having this year...one hook-up that got off last night on chrome clown and 14 3/4 on the silver black flicker shad....that's it...can't see, top get anything going....


----------



## saugmon

Sunrise craw was the only thing they wanted this morning from me.. Treated my flickershads like the plague. Flat A showed some life but lost some nice fish. Dinks and channelcats are taking over again.


----------



## Salmonid

me and Backupbait hit the lake hard today ( 8:30-4:30) and only had a mediocre day fishing for channel cats, landed right at 30 for the day, 1 here, 1 there all day, caught em in 3 FOw down to 13 FOW, no real pattern anywhere and only managed a half dozen between 4-5.5 lbs, rest were dinks, including a handful that were less then 10" . the bite was good and it was a fun day but man o man are the boaters up there idiots.. had a pontoon cross our lines early and just stare at us with nary a boat for a mile in any direction, then had several jetskiers through the day circle us or buzz over our lines ( like 30 feet away) and also had several family boats within my personal space, with plenty of room to move around or pass us. Jeesh..must have been an A-hole convention up there today i guess....
\
Salmonid


----------



## TomC

Sounds like a typical weekend. That's the reason why I fish it during the week and if im there on Friday, its a must to be off the water by 4pm. I'll be up wed after work till Thursday sometime, weather permitting.


----------



## saugmon

Salmonid said:


> the bite was good and it was a fun day but man o man are the boaters up there idiots.. had a pontoon cross our lines early and just stare at us with nary a boat for a mile in any direction, then had several jetskiers through the day circle us or buzz over our lines ( like 30 feet away) and also had several family boats within my personal space, with plenty of room to move around or pass us. Jeesh..must have been an A-hole convention up there today i guess....
> \
> Salmonid


That convention began before 6 a.m.. They eyeball and follow you everywhere out there. You can have the whole lake to yourself and there's still 1 nutcase out there that has to cruise if front of you. Take a week ago and 1 big speedboat blasting away while still fairly dark before 6 a.m. Then half hr later pulls a tube in front of me 40 yds. That's when I pulled out the 26" eye. I've pulled many eyes out of people's boat wakes. My numbers are usually better on weekends than weekdays.

Too windy for me to make the venture this morning.


----------



## Redman1776

Where's everyone at today? I'm on the main lake now, not a soul in sight.


----------



## speedyr

i will be out there tomorrow morn...


----------



## Redman1776

Caught a nice flathead on the main lake and one 16" Saugeye.


----------



## Redman1776




----------



## speedyr

sorry, forgot to post...

tues morning 0630 to 1 pm..7 eyes, 3 keepers 18 (1.6 lbs) 19 (1.87 lbs) and a 20.5 (2.5 lbs) and one channel cat. all were caught on chartreuse craw bomber 04.


----------



## TomC

Went up wed eve and stayed till 2pm Thursday. Did the usual's caught the usual's.

Water temp 74, stained, crappie bite slow, eye bite slow, cats on fire. Got 3 eyes lining bass minnows hooked in the tail, largest was 17", got 3 crappie 9-11 inches on minnows under bobbers., and caught a plethora of channel cats, most came on shad guts, very few came on shad chunks, nothing on bull heads, gills or live shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Man,the amount of flat heads you guys are pulling is crazy!


----------



## Northern1

saugmon said:


> I'll keep an eye out for you salmonid. The channelcats have died off big time this week.I'll be on the front line (main lake) til the heat drives me off the lake.
> 
> Bowhunter71: Great colors and good prices over at that website. I spent enough $ on flickershads this year LOL! They may hit something different next year. Pretty odd on how each year the eyes switch up on crankbait models and colors.
> 
> This is kinda like last year.Keep changing colors til you find the ones they want and then they switch up a couple hrs later.
> 
> Yesterday 21" eye at 4:50 p.m.:


#Hawgtroughdontlie


----------



## saugmon

Here's a 28" 9.5 lb flattie caught :T nowhere near any others that I have caught and was it a battle. The kicker was a huge pleasurecraft driven by a teenage boy plowed right by me and that flattie hit in the boat wake.










Firecraw power!!!

Water Temp 80.5° and dropped to 79° by the time I left.

Gonna get up real early saturday.


----------



## saugmon

Went out this morning and only eye in the boat at 6:06 a.m. Lost a double an hr later along with a couple more misses. Lost the biggest fish which was most likely a nice flattie after a 10 second battle with a B02 tenn shad. Fireccraw had all the hits except the missed flattie.. Low numbers but nice quality:










13th FO in the boat this season. 12 eyes,1 channelcat and all but 1 caught by myself.No masters pin this season.










Water Temp: 77.5°

Lots of dead channelcats floating around.Saw 1 well over 8 lbs.Very little wind and bugs were out.Heat and no wind drove me off at 10 a.m.


----------



## fishslim

Nice job guys on eyes and cats been walking shore and last week was best in long time 31 keeper eyes in 3 trips. Best has been hotter and calmer the better. Catching them on mostly 2.75 joshy lemon pearl and silktruese. Also catching a few casting a sexy shad color flicker shad. Starting to see some good balls of young shad and that has been key. Best day was a 6 fish limit of 22 " to 17" eyes git 13 that day in alittle over 2 hours. They are biting hard swallowing the swim way down if you find them they are willing to eat. Hope to try again Thursday but that will be after front comes thru and will be cooler hotter the dsy the better it seems. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim

Well night went about the way I thought it would slowed the shore bite way down. Cooler temps and cooler water hurts my pattern. Got 2 small eyes in couple hours. How did you trollers fair tonight anyone get out?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1

saugmon said:


> Went out this morning and only eye in the boat at 6:06 a.m. Lost a double an hr later along with a couple more misses. Lost the biggest fish which was most likely a nice flattie after a 10 second battle with a B02 tenn shad. Fireccraw had all the hits except the missed flattie.. Low numbers but nice quality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13th FO in the boat this season. 12 eyes,1 channelcat and all but 1 caught by myself.No masters pin this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Temp: 77.5°
> 
> Lots of dead channelcats floating around.Saw 1 well over 8 lbs.Very little wind and bugs were out.Heat and no wind drove me off at 10 a.m.


#hawgtroughdontlie!!


----------



## saugmon

So much for the heat now. This has been one screwed up season.I've never seen a cold front this cold near end of july.


----------



## zaraspook

Saugmon..........coldfront or not if anyone finds the "eyes" it will be you. You're kicking butt over there at Indian. Keep the posts coming and keep adding to your FO count.


----------



## Redhunter1012

My nephews picked up 4 keepers Wednesday evening. 1 FO at 23", caught on Harness. Other 3 keepers were caught on a flicker schad and BO4's, not sure of colors. They also caught 3 crappie and some dink eyes too


----------



## saugmon

1 dink eye (14.99999") in 90 minutes. Dead calm to start with then kept getting windier and windier. Propwash rig took the dink. Skunked on B02 firecraw,tenn shad,firetiger Flat A,and chrome clown. 0 snags. Got to the launch and my hawg trough was gone. Found it on the way home but in 20 pcs 5 houses down from my house. RIP hawg trough.


----------



## speedyr

plan on going for an all day fish Weds...Going to try things outside my normal comfort zone (I troll cranks). Going to try a troll some swimbaits as well as some worm harnesses..May even cast from the boat..... Looks to be a fun day...I have noticed it has been quiet on the boards?????everybody burned out?


----------



## misterbreeze

Wife and I trolled IL two days last week and got nothing. These back to back cold fronts I think are messing the trolling up.


----------



## Llew96

misterbreeze said:


> Wife and I trolled IL two days last week and got nothing. These back to back cold fronts I think are messing the trolling up.


They seem to be messing up most of the fishing. I have had more unsuccessful fishing trips this year than any year in recent memory. Its funny how the climate affects the fish. I mean its not like the fish disappear altogether, and they still gotta eat, so where do they go?


----------



## saugmon

Water temps still way,way below normal. I know we're missing 1 years worth of eyes that would be in the 18"-20" range but the real question is what happened to all those 14"-14.9999" dinks that we all tossed back last year.That is this year's 16"s and 17"s which are few and far between.

I'm headed up there a short bit. Got some new flicker shad colors plus I still got the end of my lure retriever laying in the center of the lake that I want to fish out. I'll post back results.


----------



## saugmon

On the water at 4:30 p.m. and zilch. Water temp was 83°,zero wind,and she was hot. Started with Flat A and Firecraw and zilch the 1st hr. Then slapped on one of my new circus clowns and 1 dink at 8". Then tried chihuahua and zilch. Circus clown picked up dink #2 and Dink #3 but at least they were in the 14" range. No keepers,no snags. Clouded up at 5:30 and got a good 1' chop which helped cool it down quite a bit. Water temp dropped to 80° when I finished at 6:45 p.m. No luck finding the stump with my lure retriever.Even tried trolling through there and still coudn't get a snag.

East side of lake was on the muddy side.


----------



## speedyr

Well, on water by 630 am....fished till 8 pm. 6 total fish...8 lb carp, 6 lb flattie, 3 lb channel, 1 dink channel. 10 inch crappie and 19.5 saugeye. lost 3 hookups... caught the eye on worm harness. Used planer boards for the first time...was pretty cool to see the hookup on the carp (which was snagged) on board. Got a hook stuck in my side had to pull and make a little cut to get out. 
I can only get my boat down to 2 mph unless heading into the wind...my trolling motor quick working so I was prob pulling the worms to fast. I found it very hard to tell when the bottom bouncers were hitting the bottom. I was using 3/8 oz bouncers...

Even did some drifting and casting with no luck. 
It was a fun day with my youth hunter (who is not a kid anymore) She is home from the summer from college.


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

saugmon said:


> On the water at 4:30 p.m. and zilch. Water temp was 83°,zero wind,and she was hot. Started with Flat A and Firecraw and zilch the 1st hr. Then slapped on one of my new circus clowns and 1 dink at 8". Then tried chihuahua and zilch. Circus clown picked up dink #2 and Dink #3 but at least they were in the 14" range. No keepers,no snags. Clouded up at 5:30 and got a good 1' chop which helped cool it down quite a bit. Water temp dropped to 80° when I finished at 6:45 p.m. No luck finding the stump with my lure retriever.Even tried trolling through there and still coudn't get a snag.
> 
> East side of lake was on the muddy side.


I should have my new flickers from fleet farm today. Probably gonna head up to Indian this weekend. I'll let you know if any of the colors i got worked

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buzz94111

How is the night fishing for eyes at indian been? Not looking for spots or tactics just a simple y or n if its worth a 1.5 hr drive. Thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim

Not worth the drive yet just my opinion. Been getting a few during day but moving all over to get them. Tried some areas after dark not long ago only thing to show for it was a cst and a few crappie.


----------



## misterbreeze

I've just started trolling this year with little success. I'm using mono and was wondering if braid would help getting my flicker shads down using less line out? Also do you use a leader with braid or can you tie it directly to clip?


----------



## saugmon

misterbreeze said:


> I've just started trolling this year with little success. I'm using mono and was wondering if braid would help getting my flicker shads down using less line out? Also do you use a leader with braid or can you tie it directly to clip?


I first started with mono.Mini rattletraps and Thunderstick jr's were productive.Bombers weren't.I thought 30-40 keepers was a decent season. After switching to 20# spiderwire,I have yet to catch a saugeye on mini rattletraps and thunderstick jrs. My overall numbers skyrocketed with the 1st batch of Bomber Model A B02's. I made the switch a couple seasons ago to the 30# spiderwire and went from 45' released to over 70'. Larger diameter = more line released.It really helped on the slightly deeper B04's and 200 series.

No leader. Just a heavy black barrel swivel with a hook lock and not a straight lock.

Every season is different.What cranks work well 1 year may not the next. Speedyr showed me what the Bomber B04's could do in the record year of 2012. Another member brought aboard some bandits on a trip 5 or so years ago and they were productive.That following year,bandits kicked major saugeye butt. 

This year nothing worked very well early.Bandits skunked,B02's caught a few,B04's maybe 1 keeper,and my B02 Flat A's worked well 1 trip only.Something's wrong when my discontinued B02 firecraws took only a handful and that wasn't until the end of my normal season.That one's usually my bread and butter with my setup.

That's where brainsredtrcker alerted me to the flickershads this year and I was impressed. I've never caught a keeper on shad raps. Both jointed,strait billed,and the dropdown bill.Yet the 1/2 price shadrap lookalike flickers took 90% of the fish this season. 5 cm's early then 6 cms. Next year the flickers may not work well.Better get an assortment of crank models and colors.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

I fish a different body of water than you but I've also noticed a difference in saugeye catch rates, in both size and numbers, between the shad raps and the similarly patterned flicker shads. The last few years, shad raps, both the sr5s and sr7s, depending on the depth I was fishing, ruled. This year both sizes have landed me a lot of crappie and cats but not many keeper eyes. The flicker shads and the one bomber I had in a discontinued blue and white pattern have kept me eating fresh fish dinners since April. I lost the bomber a while back. It was so beat up it didn't even float anymore but it was still producing. I don't know how many limits that lure provided this year. I almost shed a tear when I lost it. I've found the bigger size but not the smaller size I'm looking for. I'd pay way more than one is worth to get ahold of another one. 

Anyway, the flicker shads rattle so that might play a role, don't know for sure though but that's about the only difference. Maybe they have a slightly different action when they're bouncing off the bottom?


----------



## saugmon

The chihuahua flickershad is clear. You can see the 2 different types of BB's and 3 different chambers. Top half has 1 small silver bb. Bottom chamber is divided in 2 chambers. 2 small silver bbs and larger lead bb. Rear chamber has single silver bb.. What I like about them is their snag resistance. My lost crank totals were down 50% this season and most of them were due to faulty spiderwire.

I've never seen a blue and white bomber but I'll keep my eye out for them.

My original bomber model A B02 was 3 single packs of what I'd call the firebass. Same black largemouth bass profile like on the Long A firetiger.These were packaged in the orange card and not screwtails. Those 3 tore up hundreds before I lost them. I've checked ebay for the last 6+ years and nothing except the older screwtails. I did stockpile the firecraws when I caught wind of them being discontinued but they produced nothing like the firebass did. China's making them now so that's probably why they catch less fish. No more firecraw,firebass,yellow/ silver herringbone,and charteuse craws.All discontinued.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

I still can't post pics for some reason but here's a link to an eBay auction selling the bigger size. This one is the 2 1/2"...I'm looking for the next size down. Gander mountain has had the bigger size on clearance and I've tried those with no luck. 

[ame]http://m.ebay.com/itm/231135928002?nav=SEARCH[/ame]


----------



## misterbreeze

Thanks saugmon for the info. I also owe you an apology for asking you a few years back if you kept everything you caught. Since then I have read your posts and see how much you have helped anglers like me. So you keep all the fish you want and heck I'll give you some of mine if I ever get on good at catching. Tight-lines and be safe out there.


----------



## eyecon

Beat the bank today and hooked into ten eyes in an hour and a half. Three keepers with two back to back cast being two fish ohio saugs at 22" this brings my fish ohio count of saugs up to 6


----------



## bowhunter71

Eyecon were you using crankbaits or swimbaits if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## eyecon

I was using swims and a vibe, believe it or not.


----------



## TomC

Anyone going up this evening or tomorrow morning? Was thinking about going up looking for some channel cats and or crappie.


----------



## TomC

Went up eve of the 27th and fished. Well it was slow, only managed 18 channel cats, 8 eyes and 2 crappie. The cats were all 2-7lbs caught on shad guts or cut shad chunks, the eyes came on bass minnows tightlined in a couple deeper holes, the crappie came that way as well. I did have 1 big hit at 2am on a bullhead. It bent the rod and peeled line like no tomorrow. It broke off as it went into a bunch of wood. 

Water was stained, 82-85 degrees and it was choppy. Wind was out of the north west, north east and then more easterly.

It was also my first time out since getting the hd transducer for my 798. I will say, that its a huge improvement over the compact transducer that came with it. Im happy with that purchase!


----------



## TomC

Im heading up after work for the first time this season. Im hoping to find some shad for cats and possibly try my luck on they eyes and crappie in a couple spots.

Was just seeing what the cat report was looking like. I wont be taking the boat today just hitting the bank.


----------



## TomC

Got up to the lake at 6pm. Hit spot number one and had 3 eyes 15"-20" long, then moved to spot 2 and had 3 more but they were dinks in the 5"-10" zone. All eyes came on tightlined minnows hooked in the tail. After the eyes I went looking for shad and found a good supply and headed over to cat spot 1. Was there for an hour with no hits so I moved to spot 2. Well the wind was coming in way heavy blowing towards the south west so spot 2 was a no go. So I ended up at spot 3. I gutted some shad and tossed em out. 

Managed 16 cats all from 1-6lbs. All came on shad guts, none came on shad meat chunks. Some of the cats were larger females that were full of eggs. 

Water was real choppy and mid 50's in temp.


----------



## Redman1776

Not meaning to argue you but our temp sensors do not agree. I had 65-67 degrees from 10 am - 2 pm.
Glad to hear you got some eyes, we trolled for a short time with no luck. Spent most of the day searching for crappie and found zero.


----------



## fishslim

That temp reading was from 8-28-14 so temp was probably right for then.lol


----------



## TomC

I was just guessing on the temp. the water was warmer than I expected. had to go in and unsnag the cat net a couple times lol


----------



## Shad Rap

Redman1776 said:


> Not meaning to argue you but our temp sensors do not agree. I had 65-67 degrees from 10 am - 2 pm.
> Glad to hear you got some eyes, we trolled for a short time with no luck. Spent most of the day searching for crappie and found zero.


I'd say your temp sensor is wrong...shouldnt be that high yet...I had mid fifty's at hoover friday...


----------



## Search4eyes

We were on the lake all day yesterday. Temp was anywhere from 58 to 62 degrees


----------



## Shad Rap

TomC said:


> I was just guessing on the temp. the water was warmer than I expected. had to go in and unsnag the cat net a couple times lol


I'd say your guess was pretty much spot on.


----------



## Redman1776

My fish finder is a Lowrance, I've heard their sensors have questionable accuracy.


----------



## walleyejigger

I was reading 68 on both of my units when we came off the lake Saturday


----------



## ress

Boy that would be awesome. Maybe in a calm sunlit cove about 2 ft deep?


----------



## rutty

I was also on Indian Saturday and had 58-61 all day long everywhere we went. We did get onto some crappies


----------

